# NISSAN 200ZR FOR SALE! RARE!!!!!



## lewischeckley (Jul 8, 2013)

NISSAN 200ZR FOR SALE! RARE!!!!! 
nissan 200zr for sale 
very rare car 2 left in the uk 
will upload photos if needed
fully running car mint bodywork


----------



## njborn (Jul 29, 2013)

Do you have pictures?


----------



## VerdellMelo (Aug 10, 2013)

i hope that you show off the pics soon here, we are eager to see it off soon


----------

